# Independence ammo



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a box of Independence ammo free when i picked up my beretta 92fs. Its fmj 115 in 9mm. Just wondering if there any good or if anyone has had any problems with them. Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's just fine, your 92 will eat up, as with most anything else, you should have bought a case. It's imported by ATK(parent company of federal and CCI) from Brazil or Mexico I believe and a very popular range/practice ammo.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

ditto on that! i have used it quite a bit


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

OK thanks.. Thats good to hear.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good to go....JJ


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I just ordered 200 rds from Palmetto State Armory, 9mm 115gr FMJ for 9.99 Reviews on thier site said the brass cases were stamped "Blazer". We'll see. I'll give a range report and let you know the bang, smoke, reliability and dirt through my 92FS. Anxious to get back to the range.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I got a free box with my 1911. It worked just as well as the WWB I put through the gun on the same range visit.



ETA: I can't believe I responded to a six month old post. :smt021


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

My local gun shop said this stuff is reloads. Blazer is a brand isnt it? so if they say blazer on em they are reloaded blazer shells arnt they?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BowerR64 said:


> My local gun shop said this stuff is reloads. Blazer is a brand isnt it? so if they say blazer on em they are reloaded blazer shells arnt they?


Indenpendence ammo is owned by ATK, parent company of Federal, CCI/Blazer and CCI/Speer. That may explain why they are loaded in blazer casings.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Younguy said:


> I just ordered 200 rds from Palmetto State Armory, 9mm 115gr FMJ for 9.99 Reviews on thier site said the brass cases were stamped "Blazer". We'll see. I'll give a range report and let you know the bang, smoke, reliability and dirt through my 92FS. Anxious to get back to the range.


Mine were stamped "speer" for the most part. They were relativly smoke free and as accurate as I am. Nice groups at 30 feet from my 92FS. I'll get some more.


----------

